# Coronavirus Timeline, S and L Strains



## Grandy

S Strain is older than L Strain. S is red. And S is weaker.
The code for the virus has been published and the introduced mutations documented. Some of the documentation – for example the Indian paper suggesting that HIV was introduced – has been discounted subsequently but there is no question but that the Wuhan virus was lab-engineered.





Maatje Benassi had the S Strain of CoronaVirus from the beginning.
*
Benassi Infected US teammates Before Wuhan, China*
Mar 26, 2020. "Patient Zero - Maatje Benassi - Maatje Benassi infected many of her American teammates before arriving in Wuhan. Five of them were sick enough to be hospitalized in Wuhan during the games and evacuated back to the US where they later died. I wonder how the contingent of 300 military personnel who descended on Wuhan just prior to the first outbreak in Wuhan are faring? How many fell ill? How many more died?
*What we do know for sure:*
- 300 American military personnel stayed at the Wuhan Oriental Hotel during the World Military Games in Wuhan
- 172 American athletes won ZERO events, picking up 5 bronze and 3 silver
- 5 Americans soldiers were so sick they had to be hospitalised and evacuated back to the US where they later died
- 42 staff at the Wuhan Oriental Hotel formed the first cluster of Covid19 where it spread out to their families and friends
- 7 people who worked at the Huanan Seafood Market and had contact with staff at the Wuhan Oriental came down with Covid19 and spread it to people who came to the market"
*

[US military biowarfare] George Webb Charette #8: Wuhan Games, Tracing the Coronavirus*




*
Here are some time stamps.*
1. 1 35 to 4 58
The US military's biological attack against China, Iran, and Italy used a two part bioweapon.
There are two coronavirus strains.
*S strain (weak) *- S strain has a single copy of covid-19. This low quantity makes it WEAK and allows the infected to recover and gain immunity. US military was infected with this strain to become immune. They become immune to all variants of covid-19.
* 
L strain (strong) *- L strain has many copies of covid-19. This high quantity makes it STRONG and overwhelms the infected and has a much higher death rate.
The replication was done in the encoding region for the mra using the gene splicing tool, crispr.
2. 6 33 to 6 19
L strain kills by overloading the body - specifically, the lungs.
3. 6 40 - 7 01
The only difference in the L and S strains is the number of repetitions of the virus sequence.
more repetitions = more lethal.
4. 9 24 - 9 38 This is absolutely an engineered bioweapon. The periodicity/repetition is totally unnatural. It can only be achieved by human engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menthol

USA will try to cover it as hard as possible.

Because of this scandal is too scandalous.

Whatever it's a bioweapon leak or bioweapon attack.


But I still prefer the bioweapon leak scenario.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Grandy said:


> Five of them were sick enough to be hospitalized in Wuhan during the games and evacuated back to the US where they later died.



Oh brother! simply quoting a random forum commentator without any factual basis.

If they were evacuated back to the US and died..the finger pointing at China would have started in August.


----------



## Nan Yang

*There are THREE distinct strains of the novel coronavirus in the world and the virus 'may be mutating to thrive in different immune systems'*

*Type A is closest to the one found in bats and pangolins and has two sub-clusters*
*One sub-cluster has links to Wuhan and the other is found in the US and Australia*
*Type B is derived from type A and is the dominant variation seen in Wuhan *
*Type C is the 'daughter' of type B and was spread to Europe via Singapore *
By JOE PINKSTONE FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 10:12 EDT, 9 April 2020 | UPDATED: 12:01 EDT, 9 April 2020

There are three main types of the novel coronavirus infecting people, and the strains may be mutating to conquer the immune systems of populations around the world.

The genetic history of the coronavirus was mapped from December 24 to March 4, revealing three distinct, but closely related, variants.

*Researchers from the University of Cambridge found the virus now seen in Wuhan, China and East Asia — ground-zero for the outbreak — is not the original variety.*

Instead, this strain (known as type B) is derived from the original SARS-CoV-2 virus which jumped into humans from bats via pangolins (type A).

Type A is the version now most prevalent in America and Australia.

Another variation, called type C, descended from Wuhan's type B, and spread to Europe via Singapore.

Scientists believe the virus may be constantly mutating to overcome differing levels of immune system resistance in different populations.

Methods used to trace the prehistoric migration of ancient humans were adapted to track the spread of the SARS-CoV-2 virus, which causes COVID-19.

Scroll down for video




The genetic history of the coronavirus was mapped from December 24 to March 4, revealing three distinct, but closely related, variants. Scientists believe the virus may be constantly mutating to overcome differing levels of immune system resistance in different populations





Dr Peter Forster at the University of Cambridge told MailOnline his team began tracking the genomic evolution of the virus in February, after it became evident international spread was inevitable

Dr Peter Forster, a fellow of the McDonald Institute of Archaeological Research at Cambridge, as well as the University's Institute of Continuing Education, told MailOnline his team began tracking the genomic evolution of the virus in February, after it became evident international spread was inevitable.

Long-establish methods refined in the 1990s to trace the migration of humans out of Africa 60,000 years ago were applied to the virus to identify its root and subsequent spread.

A total of 160 largely intact genomes of the coronavirus from the GISAID database, a German-based website, were provided to the team of researchers.

These contained samples from many of the first cases in Europe and America.

'It allows you to look at the beginnings of the epidemic - this is the first genomic snapshot of this happening,' Dr Forster said.

'The root of the network is not the type seen in China, which is type B. The root is Type A which is seen in America and Australia.

'The majority of cases in Wuhan are B type while a derived C type later emerged and spread initially via Singapore.'

Type A is the closest to the one found in bats and pangolins and is considered to be the 'root' of the outbreak. 

It was found in Wuhan but was not the city's most predominant variation.

Type A has two sub-clusters and the first, labelled as the T-allele, has substantial links to East Asia as it was found in Americans that lived in Wuhan.

However, the second A type sub-cluster, called the C-allele, is slightly different due to a string of mutations.

*In the study, published today in the journal PNAS, the researchers write: 'It is noteworthy that nearly half of the types in this subcluster, however, are found outside East Asia, mainly in the United States and Australia.'*





Methods used to trace the prehistoric migration of ancient humans was adapted to track the spread of the SARS-CoV-2 virus, which causes COVID-19

The study had access to 93 type B genomes and 74 were in either Wuhan (22), other parts of eastern China (31) or neighbouring Asian countries (21).

A smattering were identified elsewhere, but type B had a strong affinity for Wuhan and is derived from type A via two mutations, at T8782C and C28144T.

However, the variant does not travel well beyond the region. Type B was found to be comfortable in the immune systems of people in Wuhan and did not need to mutate to adapt.

However, outside of Wuhan and in the bodies of people from different locations, the variation mutated much more rapidly, indicating it was adapting to try and survive and overcome resistance.

Dr Forster told MailOnline: 'The coronavirus mutated from type A to B and, in B form, it feels comfortable in host immune systems in East Asia and can invade it.

'But in Europe or Australia, for example, immune history varies due to exposure to different diseases over time.

'Type B of the virus may not thrive in hosts outside East Asia and it is possible it mutated to survive in different populations.

'We are currently analysing 1,000 more SARS-CoV-2 genomes to confirm this as the mutation rate appears to increase outside of China.'

The 'C' variant is the 'daughter' of type B and is the major European type, found in early patients from France, Italy, Sweden and England. 

It is absent from the study's Chinese mainland sample, but seen in Singapore, Hong Kong and South Korea. 

Dr Forster's latest work on more than 1,000 further genomes has not yet been published or peer-reviewed but suggests the first infection and spread among humans of COVID-19 occurred between mid-September and early December.

The scientists argue that these methods could help predict future global hot spots of disease transmission and surge.

'Phylogenetic network analysis has the potential to help identify undocumented COVID-19 infection sources, which can then be quarantined to contain further spread of the disease worldwide,' said Dr Forster.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8204255/There-THREE-separate-types-coronavirus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Turingsage

Assuming this to be more or less accurate then this poses a major and expanding threat that will not be easy to overcome, if at all.
It will become endemic to human populations and will claim millions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

*"Type A is closest to the one found in bats and pangolins and has two sub-clusters*
*One sub-cluster has links to Wuhan and the other is found in the US and Australia*
*Type B is derived from type A and is the dominant variation seen in Wuhan*
*Type C is the 'daughter' of type B and was spread to Europe via Singapore"*
*Erm.. if type B came from type A, surely it then becomes plausible that this outbreak started in USA, where type A is dominant? This type was then exported to Wuhan, where type B arose. That would be the simplest explanation.
*
@beijingwalker @viva_zhao

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## zectech

If A is the parent and even Gov Cuomo of NY admitted that the US could have had COVID-19 cases in late 2019 concurrently to the limited exposure in Wuhan in Oct/Nov. Then US is the founder of COVID-19.

So much for the lies about Bat Soup.

The Chinese are heroes for first identifying COVID-19 for the scientific community.

Not sorry, Rich, this is no longer a conspiracy theory:






The alibi of how could doctors fail to detect a SARS virus... is being admitted as likely by doctors around the world that they did in fact fail to detect a SARS virus when the virus was circulating North America and Europe.

That was the alibi of Rich for USA, and that alibi no longer exists.

*Has Covid-19 been in humans for years?*
Leading scientists tell CNN that it's possible the virus didn't just come from bats in the past months, but that it may have existed in humans many months or even years before it grew into a deadly pandemic. CNN's Nick Paton Walsh reports.
Source: CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

masterchief_mirza said:


> *"Type A is closest to the one found in bats and pangolins and has two sub-clusters*
> *One sub-cluster has links to Wuhan and the other is found in the US and Australia*
> *Type B is derived from type A and is the dominant variation seen in Wuhan*
> *Type C is the 'daughter' of type B and was spread to Europe via Singapore"*
> *Erm.. if type B came from type A, surely it then becomes plausible that this outbreak started in USA, where type A is dominant? This type was then exported to Wuhan, where type B arose. That would be the simplest explanation.
> *
> @beijingwalker @viva_zhao



lol. That's not how it works.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Alternatiiv said:


> lol. That's not how it works.


But it is a plausible mechanism. In fact, it's the simplest mechanism of evolution of the three strains, assuming the research is correct of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lincoln

masterchief_mirza said:


> But it is a plausible mechanism. In fact, it's the simplest mechanism of evolution of the three strains, assuming the research is correct of course.



Not even close buddy, what you have said makes zero sense.

"Strain A exists in Bats in US, Australia, and Wuhan."

You say it's plausible that strain A was brought to Wuhan from US, and that it then became B.

You already failed because that's not how mutations work and you never spoke about the vector.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Alternatiiv said:


> Not even close buddy, what you have said makes zero sense.
> 
> "Strain A exists in Bats in US, Australia, and Wuhan."
> 
> You say it's plausible that strain A was brought to Wuhan from US, and that it then became B.
> 
> You already failed because that's not how mutations work and you never spoke about the vector.



Does Covid19 have a "vector"? This is the first I've heard about it if so.



zoonosis
/ˌzuːəˈnəʊsɪs,ˌzəʊəˈnəʊsɪs/
_noun_

a disease which can be transmitted to humans from animals.


*Vector*-borne diseases include infections transmitted by mosquitoes, ticks and fleas. Common *vector*-borne diseases include Lyme Disease and Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (transmitted by ticks) and West Nile Virus (transmitted by mosquitoes). *Zoonotic* diseases are infections spread from animals to humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Here's my opinion:

If death and infection rate data is accurate (big if), we may infer that China has a lower death rate and infection rate with variants A and B in circulation together, while those rates were higher with variant A alone. This in turn infers a lower impact on infection rate and death rate from variant B compared directly with variant A.

So, if variant B has characteristics that diminish its ability to infect and/or kill compared with variant A, the question persists:

Why would variant A, which was apparently working fine killing and infecting people in Wuhan, transform into variant B which is evolutionarily a backwards step?

It's more plausible that variant A existed earlier in USA but was never identified, then it went to China and something the Chinese gave their patients/quarantine measures was effective against variant A, leading to selection pressure and local emergence of variant B. Meanwhile, variant A, which has quietly been spreading for a long time in USA misdiagnosed as something else, dramatically explodes in count when testing is finally effective. Remember that the Chinese instituted large scale testing early and effectively.

Hence, the present figures of infections and deaths in USA exceeds that in China significantly.

USA shouldn't have such numbers of cases and deaths if the virus arrived in USA later.

Of course, this theory depends on honesty of statistics reported and also on true representativeness of those stats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

masterchief_mirza said:


> Does Covid19 have a "vector"? This is the first I've heard about it if so.
> 
> 
> 
> zoonosis
> /ˌzuːəˈnəʊsɪs,ˌzəʊəˈnəʊsɪs/
> _noun_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a disease which can be transmitted to humans from animals.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vector*-borne diseases include infections transmitted by mosquitoes, ticks and fleas. Common *vector*-borne diseases include Lyme Disease and Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (transmitted by ticks) and West Nile Virus (transmitted by mosquitoes). *Zoonotic* diseases are infections spread from animals to humans.



Yes. Every disease has a vector. If you don't know that, you really shouldn't comment on it.


----------



## Grandy




----------



## vi-va

masterchief_mirza said:


> *"Type A is closest to the one found in bats and pangolins and has two sub-clusters*
> *One sub-cluster has links to Wuhan and the other is found in the US and Australia*
> *Type B is derived from type A and is the dominant variation seen in Wuhan*
> *Type C is the 'daughter' of type B and was spread to Europe via Singapore"*
> *Erm.. if type B came from type A, surely it then becomes plausible that this outbreak started in USA, where type A is dominant? This type was then exported to Wuhan, where type B arose. That would be the simplest explanation.
> *
> @beijingwalker @viva_zhao


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/abc-...g-contagion-in-november.660634/#post-12217180

*ABC News: US intelligence warned of China's spreading contagion in November*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zectech

viva_zhao said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/abc-...g-contagion-in-november.660634/#post-12217180
> 
> *ABC News: US intelligence warned of China's spreading contagion in November*



That is another of those USA alibis which prove the US is lying, ie: lying about bat soup. And each alibi implicates the US through any logical reasoning, proving COVID-19 is a US bioweapon spread by US agents for a US motive of ending world trade with China and imposing a Treaty of Versailles draconian punishment of the Chinese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menthol

zectech said:


> If A is the parent and even Gov Cuomo of NY admitted that the US could have had COVID-19 cases in late 2019 concurrently to the limited exposure in Wuhan in Oct/Nov. Then US is the founder of COVID-19.
> 
> So much for the lies about Bat Soup.
> 
> The Chinese are heroes for first identifying COVID-19 for the scientific community.
> 
> Not sorry, Rich, this is no longer a conspiracy theory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alibi of how could doctors fail to detect a SARS virus... is being admitted as likely by doctors around the world that they did in fact fail to detect a SARS virus when the virus was circulating North America and Europe.
> 
> That was the alibi of Rich for USA, and that alibi no longer exists.
> 
> *Has Covid-19 been in humans for years?*
> Leading scientists tell CNN that it's possible the virus didn't just come from bats in the past months, but that it may have existed in humans many months or even years before it grew into a deadly pandemic. CNN's Nick Paton Walsh reports.
> Source: CNN



If coronavirus had been in human for years or even decades...

But whom?

Because for the long length of time, it's impossible if no one detects it in the population.

More likely the work was done in the lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zectech

Menthol said:


> If coronavirus had been in human for years or even decades...
> 
> But whom?
> 
> Because for the long length of time, it's impossible if no one detects it in the population.
> 
> More likely the work was done in the lab.



Most likely that Coronavirus conspiracy video by Rich is fact. China only did the testing because they have history of SARS and other viruses.

European doctors thought patients had flu or pneumonia. No need to check for SARS in Europe, simply vaping illness or respiratory infection...

_GIUSEPPE REMUZZI: That they remember having seen very strange pneumonias, very severe, particularly in old people, in December and even in November. It means that the virus was circulating at least in Lombardy before we were aware of this outbreak occurring in China._


They saw strange pneumonia, had clusters of vaping illness. Did not do any testing, blamed old age and vaping cigarettes. Did not test for SARS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

Unbelievable. The article has been significantly re-edited. It's now very different from the original which I posted. Read and you will know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Menthol

Nan Yang said:


> Unbelievable. The article has been significantly re-edited. It's now very different from the original which I posted. Read and you will know why.



Hahaha

Yeah, spotted the difference.

It's the way how they write the narrative.

From the original article from the academic to be changed with a bit of propaganda narrative.


But still, it can't change the fact that USA has a more infection rate compared with other countries, including China.

Virus needs time to spread, the more people get infected, the longer the time it needs to spread.

For just the same 3-4 months, it's impossible if one has a higher infection rate by a large margin unless the virus was spreading a much longer time there.

Not to mention it's spread to a much wider area.

Wuhan itself is not a small town anyway, it's a huge metropolis plus a transportation hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bbccdd1470

Nan Yang said:


> Unbelievable. The article has been significantly re-edited. It's now very different from the original which I posted. Read and you will know why.


Yes, now this is China's fault again and everything come from China without further explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menthol

bbccdd1470 said:


> Yes, now this is China's fault again and everything come from China without further explanation.



The case is too embarrassing and too dangerous to be exposed.

Because it's related to the development of biological weapons.

Imagine if this is widely exposed, many countries will in a race to develop biological weapons, creating a worldwide trend.

You can control nuclear weapon development through the control of the material.

But how can you control biological weapon development?

It's cheaper and much deadlier.

It's like a pandora box.


Maybe the best way is to blame everything by China.

But in agreement to no more another Cold War, and promote friendship, understanding, and cooperation for all humanity. Work together to improve the living conditions for all humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

bbccdd1470 said:


> Yes, now this is China's fault again and everything come from China without further explanation.





Menthol said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Yeah, spotted the difference.
> 
> It's the way how they write the narrative.
> 
> From the original article from the academic to be changed with a bit of propaganda narrative.
> 
> 
> But still, it can't change the fact that USA has a more infection rate compared with other countries, including China.
> 
> Virus needs time to spread, the more people get infected, the longer the time it needs to spread.
> 
> For just the same 3-4 months, it's impossible if one has a higher infection rate by a large margin unless the virus was spreading a much longer time there.
> 
> Not to mention it's spread to a much wider area.
> 
> Wuhan itself is not a small town anyway, it's a huge metropolis plus a transportation hub.


Looks like the article has been re-edited again. And it's now totally removed from today's edition of Dailymail after only 1 day.

They added this statement at the first line.
"Three types of the deadly coronavirus are spreading around the world - *and the US is being rocked by the original strain from China.*"

But when you look for further details on this original strain from China in the article you cannot find any. So that statement is clearly inserted to push the "Blame China" narrative.

Then they added this line which is so stupid.
"He admitted scientists are clueless as to how type B 'pushed aside' its predecessor to become more common in China - *but the question will be answered 'one day'*. "

And more suggestive statements not based on facts.

"Data analysis suggests the original strain of the virus could have been circulating in China *as far back as September*.

And Dr Forster said the type B strain was 'alive and kicking' by Christmas Eve, their analysis revealed.

It means the virus had already mutated before China recorded any COVID-19 cases - Wuhan first described an outbreak of a mysterious virus on December 31. "

Why September ? Is it because the International Military game was in October ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menthol

Nan Yang said:


> Looks like the article has been re-edited again. And it's now totally removed from today's edition of Dailymail after only 1 day.
> 
> They added this statement at the first line.
> "Three types of the deadly coronavirus are spreading around the world - *and the US is being rocked by the original strain from China.*"
> 
> But when you look for further details on this original strain from China in the article you cannot find any. So that statement is clearly inserted to push the "Blame China" narrative.
> 
> Then they added this line which is so stupid.
> "He admitted scientists are clueless as to how type B 'pushed aside' its predecessor to become more common in China - *but the question will be answered 'one day'*. "
> 
> And more suggestive statements not based on facts.
> 
> "Data analysis suggests the original strain of the virus could have been circulating in China *as far back as September*.
> 
> And Dr Forster said the type B strain was 'alive and kicking' by Christmas Eve, their analysis revealed.
> 
> It means the virus had already mutated before China recorded any COVID-19 cases - Wuhan first described an outbreak of a mysterious virus on December 31. "
> 
> Why September ? Is it because the International Military game was in October ?



Maybe they want to create a scenario that USA military personnel got infected in Wuhan during the Military Games.

Because the virus was already there in Wuhan since September.


But assuming it was starting from September.

From September to February... it's 6 months.

Yet the number of infections is much lower than the case in USA and Europe.


If it's started in September, then discovered in late December and February was the effective month of social distancing and lockdown.

I do believe the number of infections is definitely millions at minimum.

It could be tens of millions, and it's already all over China, not just Wuhan.

Just like the scenario happened in USA and Europe.

It's not just Wuhan that needs to be locked down, but other big cities as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

Researchers at Cambridge University have discovered that the coronavirus mutated into three distinct strains as it spread across the globe. They traced the origins of the epidemic by analyzing 160 genomes from human patients and found that the strain in Wuhan mutated from an earlier version. CGTN spoke to the lead author of the study, Doctor Peter Forster, to understand more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Science News
from research organizations

*COVID-19: Genetic network analysis provides 'snapshot' of pandemic origins*
Date:
April 9, 2020
Source:
University of Cambridge
Summary:
The first use of phylogenetic techniques shows the 'ancestral' virus genome closest to those in bats was not Wuhan's predominant virus type. The study charts the 'incipient supernova' of COVID-19 through genetic mutations as it spread from China and Asia to Australia, Europe and North America. Researchers say their methods could be used to help identify undocumented infection sources.







By analysing the first 160 complete virus genomes to be sequenced from human patients, the scientists have mapped some of the original spread of the new coronavirus through its mutations, which creates different viral lineages.

"There are too many rapid mutations to neatly trace a COVID-19 family tree. We used a mathematical network algorithm to visualise all the plausible trees simultaneously," said geneticist Dr Peter Forster, lead author from the University of Cambridge.

"These techniques are mostly known for mapping the movements of prehistoric human populations through DNA. We think this is the first time they have been used to trace the infection routes of a coronavirus like COVID-19."

The team used data from virus genomes sampled from across the world between 24 December 2019 and 4 March 2020. The research revealed three distinct "variants" of COVID-19, consisting of clusters of closely related lineages, which they label 'A', 'B' and 'C'.

*Forster and colleagues found that the closest type of COVID-19 to the one discovered in bats -- type 'A', the "original human virus genome" -- was present in Wuhan, but surprisingly was not the city's predominant virus type.

Mutated versions of 'A' were seen in Americans reported to have lived in Wuhan, and a large number of A-type viruses were found in patients from the US and Australia.

Wuhan's major virus type, 'B', was prevalent in patients from across East Asia. However, the variant didn't travel much beyond the region without further mutations -- implying a "founder event" in Wuhan, or "resistance" against this type of COVID-19 outside East Asia, say researchers.

The 'C' variant is the major European type, found in early patients from France, Italy, Sweden and England. It is absent from the study's Chinese mainland sample, but seen in Singapore, Hong Kong and South Korea.*

The new analysis also suggests that one of the earliest introductions of the virus into Italy came via the first documented German infection on January 27, and that another early Italian infection route was related to a "Singapore cluster."

Importantly, the researchers say that their genetic networking techniques accurately traced established infection routes: the mutations and viral lineages joined the dots between known cases.

As such, the scientists argue that these "phylogenetic" methods could be applied to the very latest coronavirus genome sequencing to help predict future global hot spots of disease transmission and surge.

"Phylogenetic network analysis has the potential to help identify undocumented COVID-19 infection sources, which can then be quarantined to contain further spread of the disease worldwide," said Forster, a fellow of the McDonald Institute of Archaeological Research at Cambridge, as well as the University's Institute of Continuing Education.

The findings are published today in the journal _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences _(_PNAS_). The software used in the study, as well as classifications for over 1,000 coronavirus genomes and counting, is available free at http://www.fluxus-technology.com.

Variant 'A', most closely related to the virus found in both bats and pangolins, is described as "the root of the outbreak" by researchers. Type 'B' is derived from 'A', separated by two mutations, then 'C' is in turn a "daughter" of 'B'.

Researchers say the localisation of the 'B' variant to East Asia could result from a "founder effect": a genetic bottleneck that occurs when, in the case of a virus, a new type is established from a small, isolated group of infections.

Forster argues that there is another explanation worth considering. "The Wuhan B-type virus could be immunologically or environmentally adapted to a large section of the East Asian population. It may need to mutate to overcome resistance outside East Asia. We seem to see a slower mutation rate in East Asia than elsewhere, in this initial phase."

He added: "The viral network we have detailed is a snapshot of the early stages of an epidemic, before the evolutionary paths of COVID-19 become obscured by vast numbers of mutations. It's like catching an incipient supernova in the act."

Since today's _PNAS_ study was conducted, the research team has extended its analysis to 1,001 viral genomes. While yet to be peer-reviewed, Forster says the latest work suggests that the first infection and spread among humans of COVID-19 occurred between mid-September and early December.

The phylogenetic network methods used by researchers -- allowing the visualisation of hundreds of evolutionary trees simultaneously in one simple graph -- were pioneered in New Zealand in 1979, then developed by German mathematicians in the 1990s.

These techniques came to the attention of archaeologist Professor Colin Renfrew, a co-author of the new _PNAS_ study, in 1998. Renfrew went on to establish one of the first archaeogenetics research groups in the world at the University of Cambridge.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200409085644.htm

This research is interesting 

So the origin of the virus (Type A Variant) come from bats in U.S, infected many americans, and bring to Wuhan City by americans living there.
Then mutated (Type B Variant) and infected many Wuhan City Residents, and mutated again (Type C Variant) that infect many europeans

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

*Ancestral type of COVID-19 virus mainly found in the US: study*
By Gao Lei and Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2020/4/11 14:47:14





*File Photo of COVID-19*

Recent research conducted into the genetic network analysis of the COVID-19 pandemic, done jointly by British and German experts, testified the variant of novel coronavirus that is closest to that discovered in bats was actually found mainly among cases from the US, rather than in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province.

To explain the pandemic origins, experts from the University of Cambridge and their peers from Germany analyzed 160 virus genomes that were extracted from human patients around the world and they found the coronavirus mutated into three distinct strains.

*They found that most cases carried type A virus - the ancestral type of virus, which is bat coronavirus, with 96 percent sequence similarity to the human virus - were largely seen in patients from the US and Australia. 

Once type A had been detected in Wuhan. The virus infected five individuals from Wuhan and four patients from South China's Guangdong Province. But most cases from the Chinese mainland and East Asian regions do not carry type A virus but carried the type B virus, which is a variant of type A, the study found. 

Instead, patients carrying the ancestral type of virus (type A) were largely seen coming from the US and Australia, such American patients had a residence history in Wuhan, the study found. 

As for type C, it is a variant of type B, which is commonly seen in European countries such as France, Italy and Sweden and also evident in Singapore and South Korea as well as China's Hong Kong and the island of Taiwan , the study found. *

In reply to the question why the ancestral type of virus was not commonly seen in China and particularly in Wuhan, but instead the mutated type B virus, geneticist Peter Forster from the University of Cambridge, lead author of the study, told the Global Times that "type A isn't fitting quite well with most locals' immune systems in Wuhan" but has "become adapted to American and Australian immune systems."

The prevalence of variant type B virus in Wuhan may also result from a "founder effect," Forster said.

The study was published in the journal, Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS).

To trace the pandemic origins, apart from the paper that was published on the PNAS, Forster told the Global Times that they also finished an analysis of 1,001 genomes, which is still unpublished.

Forster said he understands the topic of the viral origin is a "hot potato" after the political dispute between China and the US, but neither the PNAS paper nor the unpublished paper could offer a clear explanation for it.

But their study has evidence that the virus mutation rate is significantly faster outside China and the spread of the disease among humans likely occurred between September 13, 2019 to December 7, 2019.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1185291.shtml

Science cannot lie 




*Deadly coronavirus comes in three variants, researchers find*

Types A, B and C are all derived from the pathogen first found in bats but have evolved in different ways, according to a report by British and German geneticists

Findings show the virus has become well adapted to human transmission and mutates as it spreads, Chinese epidemiologist says

Published: 9:00pm, 11 Apr, 2020

Geneticists from Britain and Germany have mapped the evolutionary path of the coronavirus that causes Covid-19 and determined there are currently three versions of it spreading around the world


The discovery of how the variants were formed and then spread could help scientists to identify its source and explain why it is so contagious.

The researchers analysed the first 160 complete viral genomes sequenced from human patients between December 24 and March 4, then reconstructed the early evolutionary pathway of Covid-19 in humans through its mutations.

“There are too many rapid mutations to neatly trace a Covid-19 family tree. We used a mathematical network algorithm to visualise all the plausible trees simultaneously,” said Peter Forster, a geneticist at University of Cambridge and lead author of the study.

“These techniques are mostly known for mapping the movements of prehistoric human populations through DNA. We think this is one of the first times they have been used to trace the infection routes of a coronavirus like Covid-19,” he said in a report about the study on the university’s website.

The team labelled the three variants A, B and C.

Type A was closest to the coronavirus discovered in bats and although found in wuhan – the central China city that was the epicentre of the initial outbreak – was not the primary type there, they said.

Type A was found in Americans who had lived in Wuhan, and in many other patients diagnosed in the United States and Australia.

The most common variant found in Wuhan was type B, the study said, though this appeared not to have travelled much beyond East Asia before mutating, which the researchers said was probably due to some form of resistance to it outside that region.

Finally, type C was the variant found most often in Europe based on cases in France, Italy, Sweden and England. It had not been detected in any patients in mainland China, though had been found in samples from Singapore, Hong Kong and South Korea, the study said.

The researchers concluded that variant A was the root of the outbreak as it was most closely related to the virus found in bats and pangolins. Type B was derived from A, separated by two mutations, while type C was the “daughter” of variant B.

“The Wuhan B-type virus could be immunologically or environmentally adapted to a large section of the East Asian population,” Forster said.

“It may need to mutate to overcome resistance outside East Asia. We seem to see a slower mutation rate in East Asia than elsewhere, in this initial phase.”

The research also documented how people’s movements had helped the spread of the virus

For example, the study suggested that one of the earliest introductions of the virus to Italy – found in a Mexican traveller who was diagnosed on February 28 – came via the first documented German infection – a person who worked for a company in Munich – on January 27.

The German contracted the infection from a Chinese colleague in Shanghai, who had recently been visited by her parents from Wuhan.

The researchers documented 10 mutations in the viral journey from Wuhan to Mexico.

“Because we have reconstructed the "family tree" (the evolutionary history) of the human virus, we can use this tree to trace infection routes from one human to the next, and thus have a statistical tool to suppress future infection when the virus tries to return,” Forster said.

He added that researchers can better determine when the outbreak started with the data.

“I hope this improved knowledge of the origin and spread will enable more precise computer simulations to predict which measures will be most effective,” he said.

Lu Jiahai, an epidemiologist at Sun Yat-sen University Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong, said the study had provided a preliminary analysis of genomics and molecular variation.

“The virus mutates during spreading and has become more adapted to transmission among humans in different populations from different countries,” he said.

But as the variants were related to each other, tracking mutations within different groups could help to determine the origin of the virus, he said.

“This research indicates that the spread of the virus is increasingly adapted to different populations and therefore the pandemic needs to be taken seriously,” Lu said.

“People need to pay more attention to prevention and control … the virus may coexist with humans for a long time.”

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/sci...navirus-comes-three-variants-researchers-find

I wonder why many holy western media not say anything about this one?
Because it reveal the ugly truth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lincoln

Daniel808 said:


> *Ancestral type of COVID-19 virus mainly found in the US: study*
> By Gao Lei and Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2020/4/11 14:47:14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *File Photo of COVID-19*
> 
> Recent research conducted into the genetic network analysis of the COVID-19 pandemic, done jointly by British and German experts, testified the variant of novel coronavirus that is closest to that discovered in bats was actually found mainly among cases from the US, rather than in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province.
> 
> To explain the pandemic origins, experts from the University of Cambridge and their peers from Germany analyzed 160 virus genomes that were extracted from human patients around the world and they found the coronavirus mutated into three distinct strains.
> 
> *They found that most cases carried type A virus - the ancestral type of virus, which is bat coronavirus, with 96 percent sequence similarity to the human virus - were largely seen in patients from the US and Australia.
> 
> Once type A had been detected in Wuhan. The virus infected five individuals from Wuhan and four patients from South China's Guangdong Province. But most cases from the Chinese mainland and East Asian regions do not carry type A virus but carried the type B virus, which is a variant of type A, the study found.
> 
> Instead, patients carrying the ancestral type of virus (type A) were largely seen coming from the US and Australia, such American patients had a residence history in Wuhan, the study found.
> 
> As for type C, it is a variant of type B, which is commonly seen in European countries such as France, Italy and Sweden and also evident in Singapore and South Korea as well as China's Hong Kong and the island of Taiwan , the study found. *
> 
> In reply to the question why the ancestral type of virus was not commonly seen in China and particularly in Wuhan, but instead the mutated type B virus, geneticist Peter Forster from the University of Cambridge, lead author of the study, told the Global Times that "type A isn't fitting quite well with most locals' immune systems in Wuhan" but has "become adapted to American and Australian immune systems."
> 
> The prevalence of variant type B virus in Wuhan may also result from a "founder effect," Forster said.
> 
> The study was published in the journal, Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS).
> 
> To trace the pandemic origins, apart from the paper that was published on the PNAS, Forster told the Global Times that they also finished an analysis of 1,001 genomes, which is still unpublished.
> 
> Forster said he understands the topic of the viral origin is a "hot potato" after the political dispute between China and the US, but neither the PNAS paper nor the unpublished paper could offer a clear explanation for it.
> 
> But their study has evidence that the virus mutation rate is significantly faster outside China and the spread of the disease among humans likely occurred between September 13, 2019 to December 7, 2019.
> 
> https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1185291.shtml
> 
> Science cannot lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deadly coronavirus comes in three variants, researchers find*
> 
> Types A, B and C are all derived from the pathogen first found in bats but have evolved in different ways, according to a report by British and German geneticists
> 
> Findings show the virus has become well adapted to human transmission and mutates as it spreads, Chinese epidemiologist says
> 
> Published: 9:00pm, 11 Apr, 2020
> 
> Geneticists from Britain and Germany have mapped the evolutionary path of the coronavirus that causes Covid-19 and determined there are currently three versions of it spreading around the world
> 
> 
> The discovery of how the variants were formed and then spread could help scientists to identify its source and explain why it is so contagious.
> 
> The researchers analysed the first 160 complete viral genomes sequenced from human patients between December 24 and March 4, then reconstructed the early evolutionary pathway of Covid-19 in humans through its mutations.
> 
> “There are too many rapid mutations to neatly trace a Covid-19 family tree. We used a mathematical network algorithm to visualise all the plausible trees simultaneously,” said Peter Forster, a geneticist at University of Cambridge and lead author of the study.
> 
> “These techniques are mostly known for mapping the movements of prehistoric human populations through DNA. We think this is one of the first times they have been used to trace the infection routes of a coronavirus like Covid-19,” he said in a report about the study on the university’s website.
> 
> The team labelled the three variants A, B and C.
> 
> Type A was closest to the coronavirus discovered in bats and although found in wuhan – the central China city that was the epicentre of the initial outbreak – was not the primary type there, they said.
> 
> Type A was found in Americans who had lived in Wuhan, and in many other patients diagnosed in the United States and Australia.
> 
> The most common variant found in Wuhan was type B, the study said, though this appeared not to have travelled much beyond East Asia before mutating, which the researchers said was probably due to some form of resistance to it outside that region.
> 
> Finally, type C was the variant found most often in Europe based on cases in France, Italy, Sweden and England. It had not been detected in any patients in mainland China, though had been found in samples from Singapore, Hong Kong and South Korea, the study said.
> 
> The researchers concluded that variant A was the root of the outbreak as it was most closely related to the virus found in bats and pangolins. Type B was derived from A, separated by two mutations, while type C was the “daughter” of variant B.
> 
> “The Wuhan B-type virus could be immunologically or environmentally adapted to a large section of the East Asian population,” Forster said.
> 
> “It may need to mutate to overcome resistance outside East Asia. We seem to see a slower mutation rate in East Asia than elsewhere, in this initial phase.”
> 
> The research also documented how people’s movements had helped the spread of the virus
> 
> For example, the study suggested that one of the earliest introductions of the virus to Italy – found in a Mexican traveller who was diagnosed on February 28 – came via the first documented German infection – a person who worked for a company in Munich – on January 27.
> 
> The German contracted the infection from a Chinese colleague in Shanghai, who had recently been visited by her parents from Wuhan.
> 
> The researchers documented 10 mutations in the viral journey from Wuhan to Mexico.
> 
> “Because we have reconstructed the "family tree" (the evolutionary history) of the human virus, we can use this tree to trace infection routes from one human to the next, and thus have a statistical tool to suppress future infection when the virus tries to return,” Forster said.
> 
> He added that researchers can better determine when the outbreak started with the data.
> 
> “I hope this improved knowledge of the origin and spread will enable more precise computer simulations to predict which measures will be most effective,” he said.
> 
> Lu Jiahai, an epidemiologist at Sun Yat-sen University Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong, said the study had provided a preliminary analysis of genomics and molecular variation.
> 
> “The virus mutates during spreading and has become more adapted to transmission among humans in different populations from different countries,” he said.
> 
> But as the variants were related to each other, tracking mutations within different groups could help to determine the origin of the virus, he said.
> 
> “This research indicates that the spread of the virus is increasingly adapted to different populations and therefore the pandemic needs to be taken seriously,” Lu said.
> 
> “People need to pay more attention to prevention and control … the virus may coexist with humans for a long time.”
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/sci...navirus-comes-three-variants-researchers-find
> 
> I wonder why many holy western media not say anything about this one?
> Because it reveal the ugly truth



Type A is found in bats in both America, and in China, actually more in China. But the difference is that type A persisted among American population and did not in Chinese population where it underwent 2 mutations into type B which spread very fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Alternatiiv said:


> Type A is found in bats in both America, and in China, actually more in China. But the difference is that type A persisted among American population and did not in Chinese population where it underwent 2 mutations into type B which spread very fast.




Yes, Type A found and originated from many americans people and also americans coming to Wuhan City.

In Wuhan City the virus mutated and become virulent and infect many of its residents (Type B).

And become mutated again after they come and spread in Europe (Type C)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lincoln

Daniel808 said:


> Yes, Type A found and originated from many americans people and also americans coming to Wuhan City.
> 
> In Wuhan City the virus mutated and become virulent and infect many of its residents (Type B).
> 
> And become mutated again after they come and spread in Europe (Type C)



Type A was found in China as well... difference is, it didn't persist in China. How can you say it came from USA.



Daniel808 said:


> Yes, Type A found and originated from many americans people and also americans coming to Wuhan City.
> 
> In Wuhan City the virus mutated and become virulent and infect many of its residents (Type B).
> 
> And become mutated again after they come and spread in Europe (Type C)



How did it pass to the Americans?


----------



## Daniel808

Alternatiiv said:


> Type A was found in China as well... difference is, it didn't persist in China. How can you say it came from USA.
> 
> 
> 
> How did it pass to the Americans?



Don't stir the research

*Forster and colleagues found that the closest type of COVID-19 to the one discovered in bats -- type 'A', the "original human virus genome" -- was present in Wuhan, but surprisingly was not the city's predominant virus type.

Mutated versions of 'A' were seen in Americans reported to have lived in Wuhan, and a large number of A-type viruses were found in patients from the US and Australia.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200409085644.htm

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

if americans brought virus to china, they would have instigated multiple outbreak in other cities of china not just wuhan which is the epicenter, this shows that it is not that US citizens coming to china and infecting the chinese and then it mutated and spread to rest of china, it seems the US citizens got it from wuhan flew to USA and the virus started spreading to the US.

it also debunks the conspracy that the virus in USA came from europe, it actually came from china.

regards


----------



## Lincoln

Daniel808 said:


> Don't stir the research
> 
> *Forster and colleagues found that the closest type of COVID-19 to the one discovered in bats -- type 'A', the "original human virus genome" -- was present in Wuhan, but surprisingly was not the city's predominant virus type.
> 
> Mutated versions of 'A' were seen in Americans reported to have lived in Wuhan, and a large number of A-type viruses were found in patients from the US and Australia.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200409085644.htm
> *



If you saw the research's figure, you would see Chinas share of type A was greater initially

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

W.11 said:


> if americans brought virus to china, they would have instigated multiple outbreak in other cities of china not just wuhan which is the epicenter, this shows that it is not that US citizens coming to china and infecting the chinese and then it mutated and spread to rest of china, it seems the US citizens got it from wuhan flew to USA and the virus started spreading to the US.
> 
> it also debunks the conspracy that the virus in USA came from europe, it actually came from china.
> 
> regards



Again stir the research, pathetic

The virus already viraled in america since september (Type A) and bring to Wuhan City by americans living and working in Wuhan.
In Wuhan the virus mutated (Type B), become known (December), and infect many of its residents there.

After come to europe, the virys mutated again (Type C)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Daniel808 said:


> Again stir the research, pathetic
> 
> The virus already viraled in america since september (Type A) and bring to Wuhan City by americans living and working in Wuhan.
> In Wuhan the virus mutated (Type B), become known (December), and infect many of its residents there.
> 
> After come to europe, the virys mutated again (Type C)





why wuhan only? the virus loved wuhan that it only boarded wuhan bound flights?

regards


----------



## Daniel808

Alternatiiv said:


> If you saw the research's figure, you would see Chinas share of type A was greater initially



C'mon stir the research again, pathetic troller

_*Once type A had been detected in Wuhan. The virus infected five individuals from Wuhan and four patients from South China's Guangdong Province. But most cases from the Chinese mainland and East Asian regions do not carry type A virus but carried the type B virus, which is a variant of type A, the study found.*_

The Type A virus that those Americans bring to Wuhan only infect 9 people in China.

5 from Wuhan and 4 from Guangdong.
All others Chinese patients infected by mutated Type B

Read the Research properly



W.11 said:


> why wuhan only? the virus loved wuhan that it only boarded wuhan bound flights?
> 
> regards



First detected in Wuhan, doesn't mean there is NO local transmission in America before that.
Hospital in America doesn't check every single dead body of thousands of americans who died from 'Influenza' last year.
They easily categorized as dying from influenza

Unfortunately, when those americans spread the virus in Wuhan City, the virus mutated (Type B) and make the outbreak that we are known there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

another Spanish flu?
Wuhan has 11million people, higher population density

another Spanish flu?
Wuhan has 11million people, higher population density

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Daniel808 said:


> First detected in Wuhan, doesn't mean there is NO local transmission in America before that.



if virus had originated in the USA, there wont be any wuhan epicenter, it would have a US epicenter, it would not have spread from china but USA to the rest of the world.

regards


----------



## Daniel808

W.11 said:


> if virus had originated in the USA, there wont be any wuhan epicenter, it would have a US epicenter, it would not have spread from china but USA to the rest of the world.
> 
> regards



why not?
Spanish flu already proof that can be happen.

The virus originated from Kansas (America), but become known, make an outbreak and epicenter in SPAIN and across europe before spreading to the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

W.11 said:


> why wuhan only? the virus loved wuhan that it only boarded wuhan bound flights?
> 
> regards



Not sure, but there was the world military games in Wuhan. There is talk of it starting at that point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

jamal18 said:


> Not sure, but there was the world military games in Wuhan. There is talk of it starting at that point.


You know! Some US fanboy will do it on ignorant to deny themselves the truth. They pretend to misread the UK cambridge report. All they want is to blame anything on China to satisfy their anti-China attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Daniel808 said:


> why not?
> Spanish flu already proof that can be happen.
> 
> The virus originated from Kansas (America), but first detected and become known, make an outbreak and epicenter in Spain and across europe before spreading to the world



if there was corona from USA, viral out break would have occured there first, not china.

regards


----------



## jamal18

Beast said:


> You know! Some US fanboy will do it on ignorant to deny themselves the truth. They pretend to misread the UK cambridge report. All they want is to blame anything on China to satisfy their anti-China attitude.



I saw a tweet earlier that stated that the Taiwanese, Japanese and Chinese researchers are all saying that this virus is sourced from America.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

MERS first found in Saudi Arab， but finally gene shows from Jordan

and US 2019 flu may cover the virus, 30million people got flu, US cdc also said that covid19 can't be ruled out in

Electronic cigarette pneumonia in 2019 later ? Should check again whether is the covid19, should check out healer whether has antibody of covid 19

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Beast said:


> You know! Some US fanboy will do it on ignorant to deny themselves the truth. They pretend to misread the UK cambridge report. All they want is to blame anything on China to satisfy their anti-China attitude.



who were the first ten or twenty patients, chinese or foreigners?

regards


----------



## xuxu1457

W.11 said:


> if there was corona from USA, viral out break would have occured there first, not china.
> 
> regards


 US 2019 flu may cover the virus, 30million people got flu, US cdc also said that covid19 can't be ruled out in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

W.11 said:


> if there was corona from USA, viral out break would have occured there first, not china.
> 
> regards



Pathetic troller.

Become viral and known doesn't mean originated there.

Spanish flu already proof that.
Become viral and known from Spain, but originated from Kansas, America

I believe Cambridge Professor Research more than your junk opinion

Cambridge University is one of the best university relating DNA Sequencing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

jamal18 said:


> I saw a tweet earlier that stated that the Taiwanese, Japanese and Chinese researchers are all saying that this virus is sourced from America.


This UK cambridge report further comfirmed what the 2 countries say earlier. There is no reason for UK, an ally of US to slander US with this report. Cambridge just report the truth from science.



Daniel808 said:


> Pathetic troller.
> 
> Become viral and known doesn't mean originated there.
> 
> Spanish flu already proof that.
> Become viral and known from Spain, but originated from Kansas, America
> 
> I believe Cambridge Professor Research more than your junk opinion
> 
> Cambridge University is one of the best university relating DNA Sequencing


Dont waste time on him. US send drone killed innocent Pakistanis and violate Pakistan airspace. This traitor still speaks for US. Must have a deep cash from CIA provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

In fact, no matter where the virus comes from, blaming saves nothing
TRUMP blamed Obama, China, EU, WHO ... except himself, just want to be relected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Daniel808 said:


> Become viral and known doesn't mean originated there.
> 
> Spanish flu already proof that.
> Become viral and known from Spain, but originated from Kansas, America



people know that spanish flu came from france to spain, i dont know why are you using spanish flu as your defense here



> The origin of the "Spanish flu" name stems from the pandemic's spread to Spain from France in November 1918.[10][11] Spain was not involved in the war, having remained neutral, and had not imposed wartime censorship.[12][13] Newspapers were therefore free to report the epidemic's effects, such as the grave illness of King Alfonso XIII, and these widely spread stories created a false impression of Spain as especially hard hit.[14]



regards


----------



## Daniel808

Beast said:


> This UK cambridge report further comfirmed what the 2 countries say earlier. There is no reason for UK, an ally of US to slander US with this report. Cambridge just report the truth from science.
> 
> 
> Dont waste time on him. US send drone killed innocent Pakistanis and violate Pakistan airspace. This traitor still speaks for US. Must have a deep cash from CIA provided.



If he left this truth unchecked, they will stop his payroll for sure.
Anyway, we all have family to feed



W.11 said:


> people know that spanish flu came from france to spain, i dont know why are you using spanish flu as your defense here
> 
> 
> 
> regards



Yes today.

But in that time, all mainstream media accused the virus originated from Spain and Spanish people.
And called it spanish flu

Because the first known case by media is from spain.
But now we know the virus originated from Kansas, America

Wuhan is another 'Spain' today.
Become a victim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Daniel808 said:


> But in that time, all mainstream media accused the virus originated from Spain and Spanish people.
> And called it spanish flu



nobody accused sppain as origin of the disease, you are now just being desparate.

regards


----------



## powastick

Very likely to be true. I don't believe this virus started in November, it has to adapt to human DNA before it can rapidly spread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

W.11 said:


> nobody accused sppain as origin of the disease, you are now just being desparate.
> 
> regards




Pathetic
In that time many mainstream media assume the virus originated from spain.
And that's why they called Spanish flu.

But the truth is, the virus originated from America


*News of the sickness first made headlines in Madrid in late-May 1918, and coverage only increased after the Spanish King Alfonso XIII came down with a nasty case a week later. Since nations undergoing a media blackout could only read in depth accounts from Spanish news sources, they naturally assumed that the country was the pandemic’s ground zero.*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.history.com/.amp/news/why-was-it-called-the-spanish-flu


----------



## Lincoln

Daniel808 said:


> C'mon stir the research again, pathetic troller
> 
> _*Once type A had been detected in Wuhan. The virus infected five individuals from Wuhan and four patients from South China's Guangdong Province. But most cases from the Chinese mainland and East Asian regions do not carry type A virus but carried the type B virus, which is a variant of type A, the study found.*_
> 
> The Type A virus that those Americans bring to Wuhan only infect 9 people in China.
> 
> 5 from Wuhan and 4 from Guangdong.
> All others Chinese patients infected by mutated Type B
> 
> Read the Research properly
> 
> 
> 
> First detected in Wuhan, doesn't mean there is NO local transmission in America before that.
> Hospital in America doesn't check every single dead body of thousands of americans who died from 'Influenza' last year.
> They easily categorized as dying from influenza
> 
> Unfortunately, when those americans spread the virus in Wuhan City, the virus mutated (Type B) and make the outbreak that we are known there



I did. I already told you. Just because a strain is persistent in another population doesn't mean it started from there.

You still failed to tell me how exactly the virus transferred from bats to Americans.


----------



## Beast

Alternatiiv said:


> I did. I already told you. Just because a strain is persistent in another population doesn't mean it started from there.
> 
> You still failed to tell me how exactly the virus transferred from bats to Americans.



Ask US fort detrick how they manage to transfer the virus from bat to humans.
One thing for sure, the virus do not origin from China, wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Alternatiiv said:


> I did. I already told you. Just because a strain is persistent in another population doesn't mean it started from there.
> 
> You still failed to tell me how exactly the virus transferred from bats to Americans.



Now we know the virus originated from American.

We still need to research further about intermediary animal that spread those to americans.

Are from bat eaters in florida restaurant?

Now we know also that FLORIDA people EAT BATS






Fort Derrick?

Cats and Dogs that live and sleep together with their owner in america? (because already a research and proof that this virus can move toward multi species)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamal18

The obvious, and unspoken question, is that is there any evidence that this outbreak is deliberate and malicious?


----------



## riscol

Evidence will not be revealed unless there are whistleblowers such as Edward Snowden and Chelsea Manning willing to come out and speak the truth. The ones who were working at the lab developing the virus you know but that would mean endangering their own lives.


----------



## Daniel808

Beast said:


> Ask US fort detrick how they manage to transfer the virus from bat to humans.
> One thing for sure, the virus do not origin from China, wuhan.



Those troller will try to ignore this facts and research

pathetic


----------



## KAL-EL

@Horus @The Eagle @Slav Defence 

Isn’t there a new rule that all or some of you recently posted limiting conspiracy theory type of threads?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

*Post official sources and analysis from neutral authors to back up your claim.*


----------

